# eigen of eigene grammatica



## Englishisgreat

Dag allemaal,

Ik heb zoeven volgende zin gelezen:

De gebarentaal heeft een eigen grammatica.

Waarom kan je niet zeggen: De gebarentaal heeft een eigene grammatica ? grammatica is toch een de-woord dus de grammatica.


----------



## eno2

Zo-even. Niet Zoeven, dat maakt lawaai. 

Eigen lijkt als bvnw nooit en nergens een -e te krijgen.

Er zijn veel uitzonderingen op de de-woord regel.: 



> de administratief medewerker
> de agogisch begeleider
> de algemeen directeur
> de algemeen secretaris
> de artistiek leider
> de beeldend kunstenaar
> de behandelend arts
> de bijzonder curator
> de bijzonder hoogleraar
> de buitengewoon hoogleraar
> de chronisch zieke
> de commercieel directeur
> de controlerend geneesheer
> de creatief therapeut
> de financieel expert
> de financieel specialist
> de fiscaal dienstverlener
> de fiscaal jurist
> de forensisch geneeskundige
> de forensisch onderzoeker
> de geestelijk vader
> de geheim agente
> de gevolmachtigd minister
> de inhoudelijk begeleider
> de juridisch adviseur
> de langdurig zieke
> de literair vertaler
> de logistiek medewerker
> de maatschappelijk werker
> de manueel therapeut
> de mechanisch engineer
> de medisch adviseur
> de medisch specialist
> de openbaar aanklager
> de orthomoleculair therapeut
> de pastoraal werker
> de plaatsvervangend voorzitter
> de plastisch chirurg
> de politiek tekenaar
> de psychomotorisch therapeut
> de scheidend directeur
> de scheikundig ingenieur
> de secretarieel medewerker
> de sociaal geografe
> de sociaal rechercheur
> de sociaal werkster
> de toeziend voogd
> de uitvoerend musicus
> de uitvoerend producent
> de waarnemend burgemeester
> de wettelijk vertegenwoordiger
> 
> Ook in het meervoud van dit soort combinaties is het vaak gewoner om de buigings-e weg te laten.


 Over dat meervoud zonder -e ben ik het niet eens.

buigings-e: de muzikaal / muzikale leider | Genootschap Onze Taal


----------



## Englishisgreat

Ok. Bedankt voor de correctie.


----------



## bibibiben

Adjectivisch gebruikte woorden op -en kennen geen buigings-e:

Mijn eig_en_ fiets (niet: mijn eigene fiets).
De gebrok_en_ vaas (niet: de gebrokene vaas).
De ontevred_en_ trainer (niet: de ontevredene trainer).

Zie Adjectieven zonder verbogen vorm voor meer van dit soort adjectieven.

Alleen als een adjectief op -en zelfstandig gebruikt wordt (wat soms verouderd aandoet), is de buigings-e toegestaan:

Het eigene ontbreekt.
God zal het gebrokene verbinden.
Ik wil niet als een ontevredene sterven.

Het overzicht van eno2 heeft betrekking op adjectieven die juist wél een buigings-e kennen, alleen wordt deze in bepaalde combinaties bij voorkeur weggelaten.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Prima. Hartelijk bedankt voor jouw hulp.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Adjectivisch gebruikte woorden op -en kennen geen buigings-e:





Ik moet zoeken in ANS. Ik doe dat eigenlijk nooit.


----------

